# Ufa-capital of Bashkortostan(RUSSIA)



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.bashkortostan.ru/gallery/index.php?PAGE_NAME=section&SECTION_ID=203 (c)


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.bashkortostan.ru/gallery/index.php?PAGE_NAME=section&SECTION_ID=203&PAGEN_1=1 (c)


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.trk-art.ru/about/ (c)


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.iremel-info.ru (c)


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

I can remember the very first time i realize about the existence of this city. I was in geography class and i was like 9 years old, when i saw this city called UFA in an Eurasian map. It always make me think how this city would look like?, It looked so distant, even farther than Moscow, plus the name was pretty intriguing for me.....What does UFA means?

Thanks for sharing :hi:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

doesn't the people living there look Mongol or Kazakh? in pictures they all seem very Russian looking.


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> doesn't the people living there look Mongol or Kazakh? in pictures they all seem very Russian looking.


russian representative a little bit more, then bashkir and tatar peoples
and if to go to small towns or villages - there already is more bashkir and tatar


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

isakres said:


> What does UFA means?


It's means "dark water" in old-bashkir language (but it's only most popular version).


----------



## moskgrad (Dec 16, 2010)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> doesn't the people living there look Mongol or Kazakh? in pictures they all seem very Russian looking.


One third there is ethnic Russian. Then you have lots of mixed up people. Like Russian looking with Tatar names, or the other waya nd you have Bashkir and Tatars...

(Tatars and Bashkir look pretty European to)


----------



## Satoori (Jul 12, 2009)

Free Bashkorostan!!


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://sturm-81.livejournal.com/250559.html (с)


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Satoori said:


> Free Bashkorostan!!


 We love Russia!!!


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> It's means "dark water" in old-bashkir language (but it's only most popular version).


No. On the bashkir language her name sounds as Karaidel (In translate - dark water), but on russian her name Ufa river. 

Sorry from my English.


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stepannatalya/view/309742/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stepannatalya/view/309743/?page=0


----------



## moskgrad (Dec 16, 2010)

Satoori said:


> Free Bashkorostan!!


LOL

Bashkortostan is just Russian. If not looking to nationality most people are just Russian, with Russian custom and culture!


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

Bashneft Company


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72105587&postcount=241


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


magnificent photos...


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/procyonar/20100718#5555320275307822882









http://picasaweb.google.com/procyonar/20100718#5555320289394263874









http://picasaweb.google.com/procyonar/20100718#5555320309302325538









http://picasaweb.google.com/procyonar/20100718#5555320335024570578









http://picasaweb.google.com/procyonar/20100718#5555320343389218434









http://picasaweb.google.com/procyonar/20100718#5555320385950204258









http://picasaweb.google.com/procyonar/20100718#5555320396252399794


----------



## shvonder (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74731213&postcount=2


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*By dustbro*



dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*By dustbro*



dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

By bro:



dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates from Ufa....:cheers2:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ufa? Bashkortostan?

I never knew these places existed! Thank you for making me less ignorant, beautiful photos! :cheers:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*by dust_bro*



dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>





dust_bro said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

by Bro



dust_bro said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

By dust_bro



dust_bro said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

by CrimsonKing



CrimsonKing said:


> Взято отсюда:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

by Bro


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Ufa....kay:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Linguine said:


> great photos from Ufa....kay:


thanks!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

lovely photos, thank you, love to see some more street photos with people


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

Name of city


dust_bro said:


>





Yashka said:


> Еще кадры с Ленина
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

October 2012



Nelton said:


>





Nelton said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

next part



Nelton said:


>





Nelton said:


> остальное позже


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-724057_310449028/album-724057_00/rev


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa



Svmatvey said:


>





dust_bro said:


>





VIRTES-DOC said:


>


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

RedCoppa said:


> Уфа


РЕД, последняя фотка здесь уже была)


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Headquarter - Uralsib Bank



VIRTES-DOC said:


>


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

VIRTES-DOC said:


> РЕД, последняя фотка здесь уже была)


Я не обновился  Страница открыта часа два, вот и запостил что нашел.


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to credit the photos you posting. Uncredited photos will be deleted, if there are not credits.


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufarb1


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufimcam


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufimcam


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufimcam


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufimcam


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

wow！！Ufa is really a beautiful city!!


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

photo by Anton Nicko


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

photo by Anton Nicko


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

photo by Anton Nicko


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufarb1


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

photo by shelchkov


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufarb1


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufarb1


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufarb1


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/ufarb1


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/marat007?z=albums6803241


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/marat007?z=photo6803241_305485351/photos6803241


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/marat007?z=photo6803241_305485359/photos6803241


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/marat007


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

http://vk.com/marat007


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Exprussia in Ufa*:














































http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/799061.html


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Exprussia in Ufa*










http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/799061.html


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

Ufa. The view from the top.



VIRTES-DOC said:


> http://vk.com/ufaname


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From forum user GVS77:



GVS77 said:


> Фонтан у дома правительства.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Monument to Salavat Yulaev, Mosque Lya lya Tyulpan and USPTU campus:



sokamernik said:


> Салават
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From flycam.aero:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

От flycam.aero 2:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From forum users:



sokamernik said:


> (c)





sokamernik said:


> (с)


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From Uralsib head office



ekko said:


> Виды со здания Уралсиба
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Always in September and October










https://vk.com/allufa


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

https://vk.com/allufa


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

http://fotoufa.livejournal.com/321020.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ufa :cheers: btw, the word "Ufa" means something or just its a city name?


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks. 

Concerning etymology of the name "Ufa" researchers have no unambiguous opinion. According to the theory offered by the name "Ufa" goes back to the turkic (not turkish language) word "ub" that means "hill", "barrow", "a mountainous place". According to other version the word "Ufa" I arose from a gidronim of "Upp", the ancient name of the river "Ufa", the word of a Finno-Ugric origin. Perhaps, the city received names and from the Bashkir name "Upay". Exists as well the "informal" version legend, according to which "Uf, Alla" (in translation "Oh, Allah!") the traveler who stopped said to take rest on a place of future city.


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From the best photographer of skyline gelio:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From the best photographer of skyline gelio, vol. 2:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From the best photographer of skyline gelio, vol. 3:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

RedCoppa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Concerning etymology of the name "Ufa" researchers have no unambiguous opinion. According to the theory offered by the name "Ufa" goes back to the turkic (not turkish language) word "ub" that means "hill", "barrow", "a mountainous place". According to other version the word "Ufa" I arose from a gidronim of "Upp", the ancient name of the river "Ufa", the word of a Finno-Ugric origin. Perhaps, the city received names and from the Bashkir name "Upay". Exists as well the "informal" version legend, according to which "Uf, Alla" (in translation "Oh, Allah!") the traveler who stopped said to take rest on a place of future city.


Welcome and thanks for the reply about the name of the city :cheers:

BTW, great and very nice updates


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://hoteldeluxes.com/ru/2012/12/04/v-nachale-2013-goda-v-ufe-nachne…









http://ufa-gid.com/news/ufa-pobeditel-neskolkikh-nominatsiy-konkursa-g…









http://desconto.ru/samara/497788/absolyut-tur









http://900igr.net/kartinki/geografija/Ufa/037-Ufa-sovremennaja.html








http://portalpskov.ru/micro/vivus/poluchit-mikrozaym-ufa.htm









http://everydayeveryway.ru/blog/bbig-image/page/52/









http://chenakarte.ru/karta_ufa/ufa-6-tulpan/









http://www.dombler.ru/kumertau/article/ufa-icshet-investorov-dlya-stro…









http://www.bashklip.ru/photo/?photo=1920&page26









http://www.mrtrans.ru/yfa-meleuz/









http://xrb.ru/p/37095.htm


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From Max Nikerin


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

https://vk.com/wall-62298989_10684


----------



## 2Lcustomer (Jun 7, 2015)

nice city. i prefer it over kazan. more nature less crime


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Some old pics



VyazkijGus said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

On air



Yashka said:


> http://102.livejournal.com/1643951.html
> 
> http://timaldo.livejournal.com/232786.html#comments


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Some old pics



VyazkijGus said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Opera house



Radiokott said:


> БашОпера и МФК "Верхняя торговая Residence"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Маркис (Oct 29, 2013)

#уфа #сипайлово #ufa


Автор


----------



## Маркис (Oct 29, 2013)

#Ufa night


Автор


----------



## ekko (May 3, 2014)

Absolutely sexy city, love it as hell, I'm gonna visit it tomorrow


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## VyazkijGus (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## moosefoot (Aug 7, 2013)

RedCoppa said:


>


For our international readers it should be mentioned that these cool letters say "Ufa" in the local Bashkir language (the official language of the Republic of Bashkiria/Bashkortostan, apart from Russian).



It's a really neat stylization of ӨФӨ. Here too:










:cheers:


----------

